# Knitting



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I am a beginner knitter, but would love to try to knit a sweater for Scout. Does anyone have any tips? 

I saw the one Lina knitted for Kubrick, and it is adorable. I am hoping Lina (and others, since there is so much talent on this forum ) will share some ideas. Did you use a pattern? What type of yarn is best for a dog?

For me, I know this would be a long-term project as I have some other projects going too. Maybe get it done for next winter!

--Diane


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I did use a pattern just to look at gauge and sizes but I added a lot of little things to it. There are some great dog sweater books out there. Two of the ones I really like are "Knitting for Dogs" and "Puppy Knits." I'm sure you can get one done before next winter! They are SO quick to knit up since they are so small. Just make sure to get a very simple pattern (both books I recommended have some easy beginner patterns).

As far as yarn recommendations, I would go for cheaper yarns. They might be a little more itchy but at the same time, it is for a DOG. He will get it dirty, he will scratch at it (and pull on stitches) so really, get something that you won't cry over if it gets raggedy looking after a while. I like higher end yarns for my own projects, but for Kubrick I spent maybe $12 on the yarn for his Halloween sweater (and I had a bit leftover). If you want to go with something that is not itchy (but more expensive), look into yarn for kid's sweaters (like Debbie Bliss) or even Manos del Uruguay which has really great yarn.

I was thinking about making a knitting group on the Groups area... would there be any interest in that? We can talk about knitting for our fur babies or for any other thing that we might be making. It would also be a great place to get help on patterns and things.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I have knit Annabelle several sweaters. I use "Stylish Knits for Dogs" by Ilene Hochberg. There are 36 patterns in the book. I have made about half of them last winter. There are simple patterns which only take a couple of days to knit. I have used various weights of yarn, for different weather conditions. Annabelle gets cold fast. When it snows, I put a sweater under her coat. I have found that I need to add a half inch in length to the back because she is small, but a bit longer than the patterns call for. Good luck with your project. Ruth Ann


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the book recommendation Ruth Ann! I am always looking for new knitting books. I will look into it later today.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I love knitting! I usually knit scarf, purses, baby sweaters, etc. for family and friends. I'm definitely for a knitting-thread!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

For what it's worth, here are the books I found on Amazon -- looks like you recommended three of the four.

I think a knitting group would be great. But, what I really need is an actual person right next to me who can help me when I make mistakes!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have as close as you can get to that!

http://knittinghelp.com/

She does free online videos of a bunch of techniques! I have gotten stuck many a time and referenced her videos. They're a life saver sometimes! 

Maybe we should start a knitting group! Anyone else interested? :boink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Can't knit. Tried it, went to classes, not a good thing for me. But I can crochet, nothing too fancy, but I can. :biggrin1: When I was hit be a car, I broke both collarbones and had to be put in two slings. The onlky part of my arms I could move were my wrists and hands. So I crocheted an afghan.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

lina, will the group be open to crochet too? also i have made several sweaters for coco from sweaters i picked up at the goodwill. she has cashmere with matching berets, ski ect. for under 5$. i have a serger, but seams could also be finished with a zig zag stitch. there is such a variety.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Judith, crocheters are more than welcome in the group! It'll be a Knit and Crochet group. I actually don't know how to crochet (other than the basic stitch for embellishment) but would love to one day learn how! 

That's great that you were able to get sweaters made for less than $5 each! That even beats petedge.com prices!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a knitter too. I started several years ago with scarves, moved onto felted purses and now I'm addicted to sock knitting. I also have knit baby blankets/afghans.

A friend of mine knit the cutest dog sweater but at the time I had a Sheltie who would never have worn a sweater....she was much too elegant, lol! I'll hopefully be choosing a Hav puppy in about 10 days. I've seen pics of havs in sweaters so it looks like they are willing to play dress-up?


----------

